# Digitrax pm42 and acculite breakout board



## Lttuna1613 (Jan 30, 2015)

Have a acculite breakout board mounted on the pm42. Question is the jumpers that are over each power district set of screws, are they suppose to be left on if I am only using pm42 for circuit break not reverse loops.

I had them on, all wired correctly and can't for the life of me to get it to pass the quarter test. I can be running a train in say zone 2 , short out zone 3 and train stops rUnning in zone 2. Doesn't matter what zone you put engine the engine in. Without that the trains run thru the zones with no issues.

Any suggestions


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

No jumpers unless you have a output with a reversing section.

If you don't have any reversing sections, no jumpers for the outputs.



> The jumpers for each output should only be connected when you want that particular section to be
> wired as a reversing section. For normal circuit breaker operation, leave the jumpers unconnected.


http://www.lwh3.com/support/PM42-Instructions.pdf

John


----------



## Lttuna1613 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks for replying.


----------

